# Starving Stallion



## gvpalominominis (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep its true... I starve this boy so much he has to get on his haunches to nibble the fir tree branches. Stage is quite a character... and I have to admit he and his other show mates were a little... shall we say "padded" at their first show and had to go on a diet... but really...

















Just had to share.


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 24, 2008)

He is a character, during the summer a few of mine do that same exact thing ...so funny


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 25, 2008)

Joanne, I have had mine devour a small pine tree even when there was plenty of grass on the ground. Euell Gibbons would be so proud of him!


----------



## gvpalominominis (Jul 25, 2008)

Too Funny!





Its just fun to catch these guys doing silly things sometimes.... my show horses get to be horses and they seem to enjoy life.... even the simple things like munching on a fir branch high above them LOL


----------



## Cara (Jul 28, 2008)

lol cute! nice looking boy too!


----------

